# Nature Aquarium World Takashi Amano



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

Does anyone have this book series? Are they worth the purchase? Was thinking about getting the 3 volumes.

Many thanks


----------



## Garuf (25 Apr 2008)

They're on my wish list, Arana, Mark has them and I was lost for words.


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this book series? Are they worth the purchase? Was thinking about getting the 3 volumes.
> 
> Many thanks




Yes and yes.

The aquascapes are a little "out dated" for some perhaps and the photography is nothing on Amano's latest stuff.  Some photos are over 20 years old though...

Book One is my favourite as it gives you an insight into Amano's whole philosophy, not just on aquascaping either.

I got a bit carried away when writing this review...

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... iews_id=37

Book Two concentrates on smaller aquaria, Book Three larger tanks.

Also worth considering is Amano's "Aquatic Plant Paradise", a smaller hardback book.

I can also recommend the Aqua Journals for more recent aquascapes and photos.  Some are breathtaking.  There are 4 or five English translated editions that are well worth the cash.  The Japanese issues are also worth considering, just for the stunning photography and aquascaping.

Another excellent purchase is the ADA catalogues. 2006 has proper step-by-steps and more stunning aquascapes.  You can't go wrong for 3.00GBP.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... Path=16_26


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

Thanks George, looks like I will start with book one then and see what its like


----------



## George Farmer (25 Apr 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks George, looks like I will start with book one then and see what its like




You're welcome.  Book One was instrumental in the path that lead me here...


----------



## Themuleous (25 Apr 2008)

I have one, should really get the other two.  Great books and if nothing else and great for inspiration and picking up your spirits when you want to take a hammer to your own tank! 

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (25 Apr 2008)

I had bid on one of these books on fleabay for about a Â£1 but some bugger nipped in at the last moment and stole it from me  I guess I'll have to fork out the full price at some point, unless somebody takes the hint and sees that they are on my Amazon wishlist

On an earlier recommendation from George, I bought the ADA catalogues which are totally worth the purchase...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (25 Apr 2008)

Hi,

Im here simply becaues of those books, I have them all. Pure inspiration. I went from fish keeper to artist, tunnel vision to enlightenment, opend a whole new phylosophy for me.

Graeme.


----------



## planter (25 Apr 2008)

Got all 3 books, never get bored of them. When I first read them I thought 'imagine owning an aquarium like that!'
Couldnt beleive aquariums could look that good. Inspirational, every planted aquarium enthusisast should own them.


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

They are on my wishlist as well, am I the only one who got the 2006 ADA catalogue free? I thought it was just a nice freebie, didn't realise it costs Â£3, was a nice read and worth Â£3(if I'd have paid for it lol)


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

Just ordered the first book for Â£13.60 which I think is not that bad! thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Apr 2008)

Where was that?  These books are definately going on the birthday list


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Where was that?  These books are definately going on the birthday list


On ebay, brand new as a buy it now, no more left though!


----------



## Azaezl (25 Apr 2008)

Try abebooks.co.uk, usually cheap for books


----------



## Arana (25 Apr 2008)

I was more than pleased when i got my 3 for Xmas, a must have i'd say


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Apr 2008)

Azaezl said:
			
		

> They are on my wishlist as well, am I the only one who got the 2006 ADA catalogue free? I thought it was just a nice freebie, didn't realise it costs Â£3, was a nice read and worth Â£3(if I'd have paid for it lol)



Richard put one in my last order too when I bought a load of Aquasoil and stuff.  I thought the same as you until I looked on his site!  Another reason why AE are so great!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 Apr 2008)

I got one free too  Richard is the best


----------



## johnny70 (27 Apr 2008)

Yeah I got 2   so  gave that away, are AE great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

JOHNNY


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Apr 2008)

Got my ADA catalogue today from AE, just gone through it quickly all I can say is WOW! amazing, have to spend sometime reading everything. Can't wait for the book


----------



## REDSTEVEO (4 Feb 2022)

I have got the complete set in mint condition all signed by Takashi Amano with his own personal chop in red ink. Priceless I'm guessing.


----------



## Jobiwan (25 Jul 2022)

I have them all, great inspirational photos , very dated technical info, pre LED era


----------

